
Show HN: A user-centric Firebase alternative - matlin
https://github.com/aspen-cloud/aspen-sdk
======
matlin
Hi HN! I am building a Firebase alternative that has user management
(creation, permissions, etc) baked in. It's great for if you just want to
store data to each users profiles or want to let your users exchange data
without having to build the security model and queries yourself.

This project is still early so any feedback will help shape the project going
forward!

